# High Protein/Carb breakfast ideas?



## JAtherton93 (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Do you guys have any good ideas for a high protein/carb breakfast? I realise that breakfast is the most important meal of the day so, I want to get it right from that time. What would you guys reccomend? I've been thinking about scrambled egg with toast etc. Although, I'm a begginer to this stuff and I hope to put alot of weight on as I am pretty thin for my age.


----------



## subterra2 (Apr 26, 2010)

4x scrambled egg on 2x wholemeal toast and oat protein shake, skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey protein, 2 scoops oats, tablespoon peanut butter blended does the trick


----------



## JAtherton93 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me, I'll give it a try.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

make your own shake.

shot of protein,milk,oats,nana,egg,natty yoghurt,flavour with peanut butter or nesquick.

put in as few or as many ingrediants as you like.


----------



## JAtherton93 (May 27, 2010)

I have now increased it to:

Peanut butter on whole meal toast

2 free range eggs scrambled

Protein Smoothie

This good?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems a little jumbled to me. Add the peanut butter to the protein smoothie and put the eggs on the toast. I'd prob double the eggs too - so to summarise - what subterra2 said in his post. :nod:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

subterra2 said:


> 4x scrambled egg on 2x wholemeal toast and oat protein shake, skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey protein, 2 scoops oats, tablespoon peanut butter blended does the trick


subterra that sounds pretty good.

i'm the boring bodybuilder type, just many egg whites and oats for me.

James Hunt used to say sex was the breakfast of champions. maybe that's why i came 2nd at my last show......


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello mate how do you make you egg whites and oats? I have tried once or twice but I think i buggered it up


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

norm i have a whey drink with peanut butter cottage cheese in it and a banana and fine ground oats

always train in a morning then 4 poached eggs on toast after

and a proetin drink also as i find within 20 mins after your body will absorb as much protein you can give it

thats my first 2 meals


----------

